
What's Happening at IBM (it's dying) - rfreytag
http://www.cringely.com/2016/03/08/whats-happening-at-ibm/
======
PhantomGremlin
_Apple or Google could buy IBM with cash on hand_

Times change.

There was a time in the 1980's that IBM could have bought Intel with petty
cash they had on hand. In fact they did buy 20% of Intel to keep it from
falling into the wrong hands.[1]

In about 30 years we'll be reading how someone else could buy Apple or Google
by using cash on hand.

C'est la vie.

[1] [http://www.nytimes.com/1987/08/29/business/ibm-ends-intel-
fi...](http://www.nytimes.com/1987/08/29/business/ibm-ends-intel-financial-
support.html)

